

Ask HN: Losing potential customers - BinaryBird

Hi guys, I'm in need of some advice regarding my startup. We offer simple annual plans for subscription. We feel the price is right, as we've been seeing a gradual increase in paying customers.<p>To track our online sales funnel better, I've been monitoring the usage statistics via some simple Google Analytics Goals. What this has brought to my attention is that many users are looking at our pricing, landing up on the payment confirmation page to upgrade their account, but they don't make a payment. There are atleast 10-15 such cases being recorded each day. The payment confirmation page is basically a mid-way page that displays the information/price of the selected plan, and a button linked to PayPal.<p>Having seen several confirmation/summary pages over the years, I find that we have a simple page, so the lost sales couldn't be caused due to the layout or content. I also doubt that reflecting PayPal as our official payment processor would stop interested users. We have a PayPal business account, so that couldn't be less professional.<p>How should I go about investigating and resolving this issue? I was thinking of putting up a simple feedback form on the payment page (in case the users wish to share their positive or negative experience), or maybe redoing (or even eliminating) the mid-way payment confirmation page. As I see it, the only benefit of this payment confirmation page is that users can get a summary of their upgrade before they make the payment.<p>Any suggestions are appreciated!
======
peterhi
Did you see that article on microcopy yesterday. It mentioned that adding that
you didn't need to have a paypal account to pay by paypal improved the
conversion rate. Maybe worth look => <http://bokardo.com/archives/writing-
microcopy/>

------
mpf62
Maybe people think they're done when they see the mid-way confirmation page?
If it looks like a receipt - it must be one. This happened to me when my bank
introduced a new online banking system. In the very beginning I just did not
notice that there was a new "Yes, I'm still sure I want to do this" button. I
did not expect one and therefore did not look for it.

